# Aftermarket Radio Installtion



## chucksgto (Dec 3, 2008)

I have a new Dbl-Din Kenwood HD radio with separate HD receiver. Will the receiver fit behind the radio and will the station still appear on the instrument cluster? Thanks and take care, Chuck


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

It might But most likey Not. You wll need din tools to get the radio out. IT will not Show songs on the cluster. Your best for that type of system is to Bput behind the whole Ceter conlse.

Rempve the center consle and place it under the arm rest or the gove box.




chucksgto said:


> I have a new Dbl-Din Kenwood HD radio with separate HD receiver. Will the receiver fit behind the radio and will the station still appear on the instrument cluster? Thanks and take care, Chuck


----------



## chucksgto (Dec 3, 2008)

I know it won't show songs, but the original radio shows the station or CD track. My question is will the aftermarket show the same? The HD receiver is 4" by 6" by 1.5" and the radio is 6.5" deep. So you would probably need the radio area to be at least 9" deep for all to fit. Does this help?


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

chucksgto said:


> I know it won't show songs, but the original radio shows the station or CD track. My question is will the aftermarket show the same? The HD receiver is 4" by 6" by 1.5" and the radio is 6.5" deep. So you would probably need the radio area to be at least 9" deep for all to fit. Does this help?


I installed a Kenwood DDX512 and there wasn't much room behind it. I had to keep adjusting the wires behind it for it to fit right.


----------



## chucksgto (Dec 3, 2008)

Did you lose the station/CD display on the Instrument Cluster. Also, how about the radio functions on the steering wheel? Thanks, Chuck


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

chucksgto said:


> Did you lose the station/CD display on the Instrument Cluster. Also, how about the radio functions on the steering wheel? Thanks, Chuck


Yep, I lost everything. I think there is a component I can buy to get all that back but it's not a big deal to me.


----------

